# Nur komische Leute auf Frostwolf?



## Gehrhard (28. März 2010)

HI
ich selber spiele nicht selber auf frostwolf habe aber dank der rnd heros(oder nh innis) bis jetzt fast nur schlechte erfahrungen mit den leuten vom server frostwolf gemacht. hir ein kleines aber wares beispiel:
nh Burg Utgarde 2dk dd, 1shadow(alle drei von Frostwolf),1kriegertank und ich als palaheal
so es wurde anfangs normal durchgebufft wie üblich danach erster pull vom krieger bei den ersten beiden wachen am anfang. lief alles so wie es sollte dann pullt einer der dk,wie er sagte,versehentlich mit todesgrief die linke und rechte mobguppe nach den ersten wachen. 
das hatten wir ganz knapp überlebt. nach der mobgruppe musste ich erst mal mana regen und schon pullt der andere dk die nächste mob gruppe.
ihn hatte ich dann nicht geheahlt und er is gestorben nen rezz hat er dann leider vom priest bekommen
das hatt sich dann ein paar mal wiederholt bis der tank kein bock mehr drauf hatte und die grp verlies 
dann sagen die 3 das es meine schuld sei das der tank abgehauen ist
anschließend habe auch ich die gruppe verlassen. ich habe natürlich mehrfach versucht einer der dk zu kicken aber die drei von frostwolf waren woll zusammen im ts oder so den zusammen in einer gilde waren sie nicht

leider sind mir solche oder andere nicht wirklich tollen sachen immer wieder mit den leuten von frostwolf passiert
hir noch ein paar kleine beispiele: 
15min afk bis man denjenigen dann kicken konnte, mitten im pull afk gehen (usw. mit den ganzen afk geschichten)
als dd pullen (wie in der erzählung), mit vollen, jetzt kommt der knaller,t9 set als dd nur 500-1000dps machen 
oder blöde oder beleidigende komentare abgeben

auch viele freunde und bekanten hatten fast immer probleme mit leuten von dem server
ich will jetzt nicht sagen das frostwolf ein assi server ist aber leider passieren mir solche sachen fast immer mit leuten von frostwolf


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

was hat das mit dem Rollenspielforum zu tun?


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was hat das mit dem Rollenspielforum zu tun?



Soviel wie ein Gorilla Eier legt.


----------

